# Knysna Chalets



## dundey (Jun 1, 2015)

Although I sold my unit at Knysna a couple years ago, I received a letter today saying that they may look to sell the resort.  The letter outlined the aging of the t/s owners, decrease in owners occupying their weeks and a slow resale market as some of the reasons this will be considered.  It will be up for a vote at the next owners meeting.

But since this is a First Resorts facility, my guess is many weeks are probably owned by Stauart Lamont and the management staff, and it will most likely pass.  

They are offering a "similar week in another resort in or out of the area" or membership in their points club to people that want to remain a t/s week owner.  

No skin in the game here, but a heads up to any owners or people considering a purchase.


----------

